# Prof. A.A. van Ruler



## Mayflower (Oct 8, 2007)

Is anyone familair with the works of the dutch Theologion Prof. A.A. van Ruler ?

Any thoughts ? Was he orthodox reformed ? i read that he was inspirid by Karl Barth, but iam not sure about that ?


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Oct 8, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Is anyone familair with the works of the dutch Theologion Prof. A.A. van Ruler ?
> 
> Any thoughts ? Was he orthodox reformed ? i read that he was inspirid by Karl Barth, but iam not sure about that ?



See the following:

Theologisch Wetenschappelijk Instituut
http://www.aavanruler.nl/index.php?alias=inenglish

All the best,

John


----------



## Yasushi Sekiguchi (Nov 2, 2007)

*Van Ruler denied Barthian Christmonism*



Mayflower said:


> Is anyone familair with the works of the dutch Theologion Prof. A.A. van Ruler ?
> 
> Any thoughts ? Was he orthodox reformed ? i read that he was inspirid by Karl Barth, but iam not sure about that ?



We are studying Van Ruler's theology and translating his writings into Japanese. Please see following URL.

dr. Arnold Albert van Ruler

Surely,　Van Ruler once became a true-blue Barthian by the influence of Prof. Dr. Th. L. Haitjema, who was his dogmatic teacher at Groningen University, but soon later he changed his own standpoint. Van Ruler's theology have a trinitarian-predestinational-eschatological character. He denied the Christ-centered theology of Barth(ians). Now he names 'one of the greatest three Dutch Reformed (hervormed) theologians in 20th Century' in the Netherlands. He did not like the Ultra-Reformed groups, but his theology is based on the Dutch Reformed Tradition (linked from so-called Second Reformation), especially on the Heidelberg Catechism. He emphasized a joyful element of the Reformed theology and faith. His words and sermons was always positive and often 'playful'. He said once, 'playing soccer is more important than prayer', 'There is the nature of sanctification in watching Ayax and Feyenoord'.

Greetings,

Yasushi Sekiguchi

Pastor of Matsudo Koganehara Church, Reformed Church in Japan
Chairman of Van Ruler Translation Society (Japan)
Yasushi Sekiguchi


----------

